# Ford/Jacobsen



## Gillis (Dec 15, 2020)

My son recently purchased a Ford (68-71) 120 hydro. Is there anywhere to locate filter for fluid reservoir, and what fluid type?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

OK... I'm a bit confused and so are most people when it comes to the Ford LGT120 Series Tractors. The LGT 120 was a strictly "gear" driven unit. It came with a belt driven Peerless 2306A transaxle and used just regular 80/90 weight in the transaxle unit. The 12HP "Hydro" was actually designated as model # *LGT 125*. It came with an Eaton 11 Hydro-drive unit (Mercron ATF) and used a Peerless 2500 trans axle (80/90 wt).

The complete 227 page Ford Factory Service Manual for their LGT series of tractors is posted in the Resource Manager section of this Forum


----------



## Gillis (Dec 15, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> OK... I'm a bit confused and so are most people when it comes to the Ford LGT120 Series Tractors. The LGT 120 was a strictly "gear" driven unit. It came with a belt driven Peerless 2306A transaxle and used just regular 80/90 weight in the transaxle unit. The 12HP "Hydro" was actually designated as model # *LGT 125*. It came with an Eaton 11 Hydro-drive unit (Mercron ATF) and used a Peerless 2500 trans axle (80/90 wt).
> 
> The complete 227 page Ford Factory Service Manual for their LGT series of tractors is posted in the Resource Manager section of this Forum


Sorry, wrong model #, it was without stickers etc it is in fact a LGT125 Was going to get tag # of transmission. Thanks for your downloads of various models and such.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Gillis said:


> Sorry, wrong model #, it was without stickers etc it is in fact a LGT125 Was going to get tag # of transmission. Thanks for your downloads of various models and such.


When you get that thing painted up a nice pretty Ford blue.... Slap this set of decals on and it will look like it just came off the Dealers floor..

LGT125 Decal Set


----------

